# re: CEL and EPC is on, car is running rough



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

*re: CEL and EPC is on, car is running rough*

so this morning, while driving, car misbehaved on me. CEL and EPC light came on while driving. Took it home, scanned it , and these codes appear PO0300 and PO0304-codes were translated as"cylinder 1 and 4 misfiring" 
I had the plugs changed about 6k ago with NGK. So I decided to pop 2 brand new coils from the dealer. Cleared the code, drove it around the block, and once again, CEL and EPC light is back on. 

I tried to search on Vortex, but no one had this problem on MKV 2.5L; mostly VR6 or 1.8T. Anyone had this problem? if so, what was the diagnostic, and the remedy? 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

got the car fixed. 
Installed 2 new coils, to no avail. 
Got my mind thinking a bit, and I remembered last year I had similar problem and it was the fuel injectors gone bad. 
Took them out, realized some deposits on the nozzle. Cleaned them, shuffled the injectors around. Realized that one had a chipped O ring; and I think that is one was causing the havoc. GOt me a new one from the dealer. Popped it. Cleared the errors, and fired the motor. Car is running smooth. Took it out for a drive, no CEL thus far. 
Wish me luck. 
I want to post some photos I took of the injectors: before and after cleaning the nozzles. I can't post them. If anyone can help me. I will email the photos to that person, and they can post it on this thread. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

photos didn't post Kyle...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

eatrach said:


> photos didn't post Kyle...


 Fixed had to recode and convert the images


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

ahhh thanks Kyle:thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

No problem :thumbup: Was it the same cylinders injector this time as last year?


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> No problem :thumbup: Was it the same cylinders injector this time as last year?


 no different. Last year was cylinder # 3. I was looking at the dealer's notes on the bill. This time it is 4. 
This business of dirty gasoline is aggravating.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

eatrach said:


> no different. Last year was cylinder # 3. I was looking at the dealer's notes on the bill. This time it is 4.
> This business of dirty gasoline is aggravating.


 Shell Vpower is your answer :thumbup:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Shell Vpower is your answer :thumbup:


 really? i was told long time ago, well that was long time ago, that Chevron with techron was the best... I guess Chevron been messing around.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Ive read a few articles saying test wise Shell has the best gas, and Ive read the contrary. I always here "Shell has the best gas" and well on 93oct Vpower my car does run and pull better than BP's 93, Speedways 92, and Marathon STP 93. Ive also been told that Giant Eagle gas stations are supplied by Shell, and that if you do fuel perks, you are getting the best gas on the cheap... But Ive also heard GE gets random gas, that it is a diff supplier each time. I dont really know who to believe, but Vpower is the best Ive ever used hands down, all I will use, I'll drive out of my way when I need to fill up to get Vpower LOL


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

I wish there is a way i can do some testing on 91 oct Vpower, and 91 oct chevron with techron


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

eatrach said:


> I wish there is a way i can do some testing on 91 oct Vpower, and 91 oct chevron with techron


 Well Vpower is only 93 oct.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

We only get up to 92 octane v power...used to be able to get 94 octane at certain stations but they've all gone to 92 octane max...pissed me off to say the least...i drove 30 miles for the same petrol I could get down my street


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

we only get max 91 Octane in California.:facepalm:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Shell. Period. 
I also avoid any station that mixes "up to 10%" Ethanol into their tanks. 
Give me pure gasoline, none of that ethanol mixture bullsh*t.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

DriveVW4Life said:


> Shell. Period.
> I also avoid any station that mixes "up to 10%" Ethanol into their tanks.
> Give me pure gasoline, none of that ethanol mixture bullsh*t.


 you know, VW dealers, way back when MKIIs were around, used to educate customers on why they need to use Chevron. I guess chevron is not as clean as it used to be.


----------

